# Very new. Let me explain



## GeorgeTelly (5 mo ago)

Hello all,
Allow me to introduce myself, I live in Luxemburg and have a small child & busy job. I really enjoy good coffee and it looks like a daunting task ahead of me trying to get things right.

For cultural reasons and because of he lack of a decent espresso machine do I drink Greek coffee at home. But espresso is my future direction. My wife drinks a longer coffee in the morning before work, and we will need to look into a machine that will be able to deliver good espresso for me and good coffee for my wife in future.

Getting to the point: I intend in future to look into a good espresso machine but we think the biggest quality improvement is a coffee grinder which can be used for Greek coffee and Filter coffee. In future that grinder will need to be used for a machine for espresso and regular.

Considering that we are looking for a grinder that may go very fine for Greek Coffee (current) and Espresso (future) but also coarser for filter coffee (current) and regular coffee (future) what would you recommend ?
I have tried to find time to investigate and the names that keep popping up are:

Wilfa Uniform
Baratza encore +


They seem to perform best for my purposes, but considering I never owned a grinder I would appreciate your opinion. If there are better suggestions, then I would appreciate to hear them. Above are about 300€-400€, but if needed I would prefer to pay more to get it right, then to keep upgrading.

Thanks in advance for your help,
George


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I am not convinced that the encore is best suited to your needs. Many folk love the niche grinder as it is zero retention and easy to change between grind settings. My personal ordered e yay I modify a commercial grinder especially as they can be found for a lot less money than the home use grinders.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Wilfa Uniform won't really be adjustable enough for espresso...not sure how fine you go for Greek coffee, but it will struggle with the fineness usual for Turkish.

The Encore, or Virtuoso, will be fine for regular coffee. It would really be best to buy another grinder as well, to focus on the finer end of things. Many grinders will do both ends of the scale but frequent changes from fine to coarse quickly become a chore.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

the encore won’t grind fine enough for your greek coffee. i used one for espresso for a while and with a bit of modifying it worked (usually, but failed with some beans) but wasn’t ideal. i’ve been using a eureka mignon which can go fine enough for greek coffee and works well enough for me for espresso, but i’m not so sure about filter. frequent changes of the grind setting also become a headache, as someone above mentioned.

a single dose grinder might be a better bet as it’s easy to switch settings but you’d want to do some research to make sure it can go fine enough for your καφεδάκι. greek/turkish coffee really needs finer than usual for espresso.


----------

